# Elles se sont rentré(es) dedans - se rentrer : accord du participe passé



## Paquita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros doute...

Les deux voitures se sont heurtées : l'accord se fait puisque A *a* heurté B et réciproquement, le pronom se est cod, placé devant le verbe pronominal

Mais :
*Les deux voitures se sont rentré dedans ou rentrées dedans ???????
*
 car A *est* rentrée dans B, je ne retrouve plus mon verbe avoir pour le raisonnement habituel, et l'adverbe "dedans" me trouble pour déterminer la fonction de "se", cod ou complément de lieu.

 Spontanément, je laisserais invariable. Et vous ?

Merci d'avance.

Cela me permettra de fournir une réponse argumentée à ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2597333


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Pour moi "rentrer dedans" n'existe pas. "Se rentrer dedans" est donc essentiellement pronominal, son participe passé s'accorde de ce fait avec le sujet, indépendamment du COD, contrairement à ce qui se passe pour les verbes accidentellement pronominaux.

Mais c'est juste mon avis, car je n'ai trouvé le verbe "se rentrer dedans" ni dans la liste des verbes essentiellement pronominaux, ni dans celle des verbes accidentellement pronominaux.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce verbe n'est pas essentiellement pronominal, et le pronom est au datif. On dit _Je leur suis rentré dedans_, _Elles lui sont rentrées dedans_. Le participe s'accorde avec le sujet, comme c'est le cas habituellement avec _rentrer_. Dans _Les deux voitures se sont rentrées dedans_, ce n'est pas _se_ qui commande l'accord, mais _les deux voitures_.


----------



## Michelvar

Merci, c'est tout de suite plus clair


----------



## Paquita

CapnPrep said:


> Ce verbe n'est pas essentiellement pronominal, et le pronom est au datif. On dit _Je leur suis rentré dedans_, _Elles lui sont rentrées dedans_. Le participe s'accorde avec le sujet, comme *c'est le cas habituellement avec rentrer*. Dans _Les deux voitures se sont rentrées dedans_, ce n'est pas _se_ qui commande l'accord, mais _les deux voitures_.



Ce qui explique mon trouble initial : "car A *est* rentrée dans B, *je ne retrouve plus mon verbe avoir* pour le raisonnement habituel"

Merci !


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour moi on doit écrire:* elles se sont rentré dedans.*
En accord avec *ce lien.* 
Des voitures se sont heurtées= elles ont heurté elles-mêmes. Se est cod.
Des personnes se sont rentré dans le lard (se sont rentré dedans)= elles ont rentré dans le lard à elles mêmes.
Comme pour avoir l'accord ne se fait qu'avec le cod placé devant et reste invariable dans les autres cas.
Bonne journée.


----------



## CapnPrep

GURB said:


> Des personnes se sont rentré dans le lard (se sont rentré dedans)= elles ont rentré dans le lard à elles mêmes.


_Elles ont rentré dans le lard_ ?


----------



## janpol

CapnPrep a expliqué très clairement que l'accord se fait avec le sujet, et que le verbe "rentrer" ne peut pas être conjugué avec l'auxiliaire "avoir". Le raisonnement utilisé habituellement avec les pronominaux de sens réciproque (Ils se sont battus > ils ont battu qui ?) est donc impossible, on aboutit à la situation que l'on rencontre avec un verbe qui ne peut être que pronominal (les oiseaux se sont envolés. On ne peut pas dire "ils ont envolé qui ?" Conclusion : l'accord se fait avec le sujet.


----------



## Michelvar

Il faut être très précis, on est en train de conjuger "se rentrer dedans", et rien d'autre. Les règles sont très délicates avec se type de verbe. "Se rentrer dedans" n'existe pas sans pronom, il se conjugue différemment de "se rentrer dans", qui lui, existe sans pronom. 
Dans le cas de "se rentrer dedans", l'auxiliaire n'est jamais "avoir", l'accord est commandé par le verbe, et n'a rien à voir avec le COD.


----------



## tguerin

Bonjour,
J’ai le même doute que vous et il persiste.


CapnPrep said:


> Ce verbe n'est pas essentiellement pronominal, et le pronom est au datif. On dit _Je leur suis rentré dedans_, _Elles lui sont rentrées dedans_. Le participe s'accorde avec le sujet, comme c'est le cas habituellement avec _rentrer_. Dans _Les deux voitures se sont rentrées dedans_, ce n'est pas _se_ qui commande l'accord, mais _les deux voitures_.


Si ce verbe n’est pas essentiellement pronominal, il l’est donc accidentellement. Dès lors, pourquoi ne pas appliquer la règle correspondante : accord seulement avec éventuel COD antéposé, absent ici ? Auquel cas, elles se seraient rentré dedans.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _rentrer_ dans son sens intransitif étant toujours conjugué avec l'auxiliaire *être*, y compris lorsqu'il n'est pas pronominal, la règle est que le participe passé s'accorde avec son *sujet*. La règle de l'accord avec le COD antéposé ne vaut en effet que pour les verbes conjugués avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ ainsi que les verbes pronominaux qui en découlent.

En bref : _*Elles* se sont rentr*ées* dedans_. (accord avec le sujet : _elles_)

Comparer avec : _*Elles* sont rentr*ées* les unes dans les autres_.


----------



## tguerin

C’est assez convaincant. La règle est donc qu‘on accorde les accidentellement pronominaux au COD antéposé SEULEMENT s‘ils doivent leur auxiliaire « être » au fait d’être pronominaux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, on peut dire ça. 

Mais on notera que _rentrer_ fait figure d'exception ; les autres verbes accidentellement pronominaux ont à la base _avoir_ pour auxiliaire, généralement parce qu'ils sont directement transitifs.


----------



## jekoh

CapnPrep said:


> On dit _Je leur suis rentré dedans_,


On dit plus souvent _Je leur ai rentré dedans_.


----------



## Locape

En langage familier, oui.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> On dit plus souvent _Je leur ai rentré dedans_.


 Vraiment ? Jamais entendu par ici !


----------



## jekoh

Moi c'est _Je leur suis rentré dedans_ que je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, 'je leur suis rentré(e) dedans' est plus soutenu que 'je leur ai rentré dedans' que je n'ai entendu qu'à l'oral, et qui me fait un peu tiquer.


----------



## ENELYC

> _*I. − *Empl. intrans._ [Avec l'auxil. _être_ aux formes composées]
> *II. −* _Empl. trans._ [Avec l'auxil. _avoir_]


_Pas de COD ni de COI, donc intransitif :_

On s'est rentré.e.s dedans  On s'a rentré dedans 
Je suis rentré.e dans le mur  J'ai rentré dans le mur 
Elle m'est rentrée dans le lard  Elle m'a rentré dans le lard 




> _Une voiture venant de la droite m'est entrée, rentrée dedans_


_COD__, donc transitif :_

J'ai rentré les plantes dans la maison 
Nous avons rentré les moutons dans le bergerie 
Elle s'est rentré*ø* la chemise dans le pantalon  (>> elle* a* rentré *sa* chemise dans son pantalon)
(pour le dernier exemple j'ai l'impression que je le dirais comme ça au présent : "je me rentre la chemise dans le pantalon", en gardant l'emploi pronominal au passé composé donc, mais j'ai un doute...) 

DONC : 
Les deux voitures sont rentrées l'une dans l'autre.
Les deux voitures se sont rentrées dedans.


----------



## tguerin

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, on peut dire ça.
> 
> Mais on notera que _rentrer_ fait figure d'exception ; les autres verbes accidentellement pronominaux ont à la base _avoir_ pour auxiliaire, généralement parce qu'ils sont directement transitifs.


Ainsi, les deux voitures se sont certes rentrées dedans, mais leurs chauffeurs, amis de longue date, se sont tombés dans les bras.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, il y a encore _se tomber dans les bras_, où _tomber_ est aussi conjugué avec _être_ (p. ex. _Il *est* tombé dans ses bras_), mais il n'y a guère d'autres exemples.


----------

